# grille de lecture



## sapraxis

bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment traduire l'expression "grille de lecture" dans le contexte suivant: "Nous vous commenterons ce rapport afin de vous donner la grille de lecture pertinente des résultats".

Merci


----------



## viera

"Grille de lecture" means  the way the results should be interpreted. When results are not to be taken at face value, you need a _key, a code or a wider context _to properly understand them. I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions about how to say this in English.


----------



## Yul

Je crois que viera a vu juste. 

Il faut alors parler de "grid" (e.g. A Freudian or Lacanian psychoanalytical grid). Ou, plus simplement, "From a Freudian or Lacanian perspective".

Grille de lecture sera "Reading grid".
Yul


----------



## viera

I have encountered "grille de lecture" in many different contexts.  Often in a political context, knowing who a person is and where he is speaking from helps understand the significance of what he is saying.  However, I have never seen it used with any psychoanalytic connection.


----------



## Kelly B

Reading grid is not clear in English, though - I think it is too literal. A grid suggests that there must be evenly spaced rows and columns, and I do not think that is always the case in a grille de lecture. Depending upon viera's description, perhaps something like interpretation chart, or key to results?


----------



## viera

Perhaps a "guide" ?


----------



## Winston_Smith

This is the whole sentence:
La victoire du Hamas aux élections de janvier 2006, puis la rupture de Gaza, en juin dernier, a fait entrer ce conflit dans une grille de lecture mondialisée.

I have no good idea of how tot ranslate grille the elcture in this context. 
thanks for help.


----------



## SwissPete

Wild guess: to the forefront of the news?


----------



## melu85

what about "put this conflict on the world stage"?


----------



## melu85

to me "grille de lecture" just means this conflict has to be understood as world-scale issue (nothing to do with the news)


----------



## Jeanbar

Hamas victory ... widened the interpretation of the conflict at WW level.
Hamas victory ... expanded the reading of the conflict at WW level.


----------



## jlan

comme grille de lecture semble être un vrai buzzword (voir grille de lecture | French to English | Wine / Oenology / Viticulture l'utilisation qu'on en fait semble également être très divergente. Dans la phrase discutée, il apparait effectivement que le mot a été utilisé simplement parce qu'il est à la mode. Il me semble que ce que l'auteur a voulu dire est que la victoire du Hamas (et la rupture de Gaza), par leurs liens avec des évènements mondiaux, peuvent donner un éclairage externe sur le conflit, en d'autres termes faciliter la lecture du conflit à la lumière des évènements qui lui sont externes. Ce n'est pas clair. Plus de contexte serait utile (phrases précédentes).

In general, "lens" also seems a useful english translation for "grille de lecture". See definition by _WordNet® 3.0_. of Princeton University on dictionary.reference.com/browse/lens

"Frame of reference" is another useful translation
(merriam-webster.com/dictionary/frame+of+reference)


----------



## haldokan

Winston_Smith said:


> and for further readers i decided to tranlate it as : reading template.
> As in it gives guidelines on how to read a situation. in this case the global template in which such or similar conflicts are read.


"Reading template", or, as others suggested, "frame of reference", "lens" (or may be "prism") help explain the usage in this sentence as well:

_Le football au centre de tout, des affaires, de la politique, du sport, au point même que le foot et ceux qui le font sont devenus une véritable grille de lecture sociale en Europe et dans le monde._


----------



## eggena

I would suggest a translation such as "interpretive lens".  I have recently encountered this phrase as well, and as there is really not a direct English translation, it seems to me that an "interpretive lens" (ie. a sort of contextual filter through which information should be read or interpreted) would be a fairly close conceptual translation.


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

interpretive framework (?)
decoding  keys  (?)

(tips and) directions for thorough interpretation


----------



## Glockenspiel

Je pense que le terme le plus utilisé en anglais est 'framework' qui dans ce contexte représente la structure, la charpente du champ de réflexion.


----------



## prinjon

My opinion is that it is only half of the meaning of "Grille de lecture" because it implies when you use this expression that the rules to elaborate such framework is not clear yet, not official, otherwise you would be using in French rather "schéma directeur" or "diagramme d'application"... so for me, framework is only the tool, but does not encompass any point of view.

So I would say something like "Draft framework" or provisionary framework, for most cases. Context also plays a major role in translation.


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

prinjon said:


> "Draft framework" or provisionary framework,



I beg to differ. Une grille de lecture n'est ni nécessairement une ébauche, préliminaire (draft), ni nécessairement temporaire (provisionary). 

Par exemple, la phrase:

"l'humanité a mis des millénaires à découvrir la grille de lecture de l'alternance des jours et des nuits"
(la terre étant ronde, rotative, l'éclairage solaire au-dessus de notre tête varie et revient à son point de départ après une rotation complète, 24h)

Cette grille de lecture n'est ni une ébauche (draft), ni temporairement acceptée (provisionary).


Aussi, mon choix personnel va à *interpretive lens*, et ensuite à *interpretive framework*


----------



## delaterre

When discussing sociology or the social sciences more generally, "grille de lecture" is likely to mean (as eggena says) "interpretive lens," or "theoretical lens."  Social scientists use theories to understand or interpret behavior - for example, you might find a political scientist "reading the economic crisis through a marxist lens."

as not_using_my_real_name points out, "interpretive framework" is another good one.  Social scientists may actually prefer that to "interpretive lens," actually, as they often refer to their theories as "frameworks" or "frames."

So is this an accurate summation, folks?  If not, please correct me.

*Grille de lecture* in the context of...
*psycholanalysis*: perhaps "grid" (very technical term)
*humanities*: perhaps "interpretive lens" or maybe "theory" if it is a technical literary analysis
*social science*: perhaps "interpretive lens" or more likely "interpretive framework" or "theory" or "theoretical lens" or "theoretical framework"


----------



## PPP

I would say

interpretive framework
or
grid of understanding


----------



## cirrus

To my mind grid of understanding sounds ghastly and lacks meaning -  it sounds like a pretentious name for an installation in an art gallery.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello,
Going back to the original question, I would have thought "key" was sufficient as the _de lecture_, although part of the idiom in French, is unnecessary in English.


----------



## PPP

Agreed with Cirrus. Grid of understanding does sound bad. Interpretive framework is much better.


----------



## David Latapie

Il like *interpretative lens* a lot. I will use it


----------



## PaulTR

Another vote here for "interpretative framework." 

"Lens" is okay but it's likely to draw you into unnecessary rhetorical issues related to the use of a metaphor which is not really present in the more abstract French phrase.


----------



## verdigo

Oh là là, this seems to be the matter of some discussion...

It would appear that translating this definitely depends a lot on the context and nothing I have found here quite fits the bill in my case.

As part of a roadmap for a cosmetics company, this is what I have to translate:

"Définir une grille de lecture commune des performances des produits versus les attentes consommateurs"

The "commune" refers, I think, to results obtained by sister companies. There seems to be a suggestion of comparison here.

Could this be "Define a common _interpretation grid_ of product performance versus consumer expectations"?

This sounds clumsy and I don't know if "interpretation grid" is the right term to use.

Anyone help?


----------



## Kelly B

I really like Kergouet's suggestion in this particular instance, because we know what it's for. My first thought was a _framework for comparing.... _If it turns out that it's a literal _chart_, I'd simply call it that.


----------



## auptitgallo

Yes, I thought of 'performance chart', and wondered about:
         Chart actual performance against customer expectation


----------



## Gerard Samuel

I think in some contexts, "rubric" might work.


----------

